# Garcinia



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

As soon as I typed the above caption I knew the answer to my question. If this stuff really worked well then the whole world would be thinner. So I expect that trying this to jump start a bit of weight loss in the spring makes no sense at all. Just frustrated with being fat. sis


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Garcinia- It might work if you could find some that had more than 1% of the active ingredient in it. Theres a lot of fraud in weight loss herbs. Most of the brands are almost all filler. :flame:


----------

